# No arranque con UEFI

## edgar_uriel84

Hola,

Acabo de comprar un nuevo laptop, y tengo un problema con el arranque. Seguí el handbook sin problemas, con el grub ejecuto:

```
grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --bootloader-id=gentoo
```

El punto es que parece que el BIOS no reconoce ese arranque.

El SSD es reconocido como /dev/nvme0n1, mi partición EFI es de 3MB (el handbook dice que pueden ser 2MB), aunque he leido que debe ser 512MB y la he marcado como bios_grub y nada, tambien he intentado con las flags boot, esp.

El modelo de la laptop es Dell XPS 15 (9550), y no he encontrado ninguna información adicional, solo quitar el secureboot.

Como dije, la instalación va muy bien hasta el arranque.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Hola,
> 
> Acabo de comprar un nuevo laptop, y tengo un problema con el arranque. Seguí el handbook sin problemas, con el grub ejecuto:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Edgar, chequeaste en el bios?

se que sos un usuario de hace rato, por lo que estimo que todo el procedimiento esta ok

En boot devices, aparecen las opciones, yo me queme el coco con lo mismo hasta que encontre en el bios, que no se direcciona por disco, sino por gestor de arranque dentro del disco, tal vez te este fallando eso?

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edgar, chequeaste en el bios?
> 
> se que sos un usuario de hace rato, por lo que estimo que todo el procedimiento esta ok
> ...

 

Pues no se exactamente a que te revieres por por direccionar por gestor de arranque. Efectivamente hay una lista con las direcciones EFI en el BIOS. No puedo modificarla desde ahí porque dice algo como "No new device found", por lo que he editado con efibootmgr.

Ahora, he probado instalar Ubuntu y resulto sin problemas, por lo que me parece que las opciones del BIOS ya están correctas.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Parece que no era tan complicado, el Handbook recomienda una partición de 2MB, pero la Bios de esta Dell requiere una partición de 512MB (al menos algo más grande).

Lo que he hecho fue particionar como lo sugieren en la guía de Funtoo: usar /boot como FAT32 y con las flags boot, esp. Esto permite agregar una entrada de arranque directamente en el BIOS, por alguna razón grub-install no escribe la entrada correctamente.

Saludos.

----------

## quilosaq

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Parece que no era tan complicado, el Handbook recomienda una partición de 2MB, pero la Bios de esta Dell requiere una partición de 512MB
> 
> ...

 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Disks/es#.C2.BFQu.C3.A9_es_la_partici.C3.B3n_de_arranque_BIOS.3F

La partición a la que te refieres no es la partición de arranque sino la partición de arranque BIOS.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Disks/es#Esquema_de_particionamiento_por_defecto

La partición de arranque tiene otra finalidad y el tamaño recomendado es 128 MB, aunque puede ser mayor.

----------

